
Faster Python in Docker via disabling some Docker security settings - socrateslee
https://medium.com/better-programming/faster-python-in-docker-d1a71a9b9917
======
socrateslee
\- On an Ubuntu host, the benchmark execution time in Docker was about twice
the native time; this difference could be negated by modifying the security
settings of the container \- The difference was much smaller when running
well-optimised code — rather than code with (unnecessary) for-loops \- On a
Windows host, Python code actually ran faster inside Docker, and the container
security settings did not appear to affect execution speed as much

~~~
verdverm
Disabling security is a non starter, really need to enhance it more.

